# 94 maxima??



## Zolll (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking at a 94 Maxima as a second vehicle. The car looks great for the year and it only has 180 000 km. It's loaded ..though no leather or sunroof. Wich engine is in that model and what sould I be looking for as possible problems .


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

It's either the VG30E(160hp, 181tq), or the VE30DE(190hp, 181tq). The Maxima SE has the VE30DE. The SE is distinguished by the white-faced guages, dual-tipped exhaust and black side mirrors(as opposed to body-colored). The VG is a nice smooth engine, but will only pull the Max to a 16.2~ quarter mile time. The Max SE can do about a 15.5.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Zolll said:


> Hi, I'm looking at a 94 Maxima as a second vehicle. The car looks great for the year and it only has 180 000 km. It's loaded ..though no leather or sunroof. Wich engine is in that model and what sould I be looking for as possible problems .



u r lookin' at what is the GXE model not the SE model. the sunroof and leather is an option on the GXE model maximas but the sunroof is standard on the SE model and im pretty sure its the same with the leather interior. the common problems with the GXE models is just the window regulators and possibly bose headunit and speakers if equipped. also be carefull with the auto trannies as they r prone to give out. my car went through 3 auto trannies and one of them was rebuilt so i converted it to a 5-speed when i had the chance. haven't had problems since then. if u r gonna get this maxima ur talkin about be sure to check the water pump, and timing belt to make sure that its still in good condition. now to know the difference between both models:

'89 - '94 GXE's = VG motor (160hp)<-Chrome trim 
'89 - '91 SE's = VG motor (160hp)<-Black trim and white face gauges 125mph
'92 - '94 SE's = VE motor (190hp)<-Black trim and white face gauges 145mph

there r many things u can do to this car like swapping out ur stock black face gauges for the white ones from the '92-'94 SE model that read 145mph, BMW headlights, HUD system, Smoked corners, etc... just go to my webpage  to check it out and check out other members that own maximas on cardomain to get ideas.

good luck,
Rick


----------

